# Is IELTS must for getting student visa of germany



## kashifabbasi786

i got the admission in one of german university in english program,
tell me, Is IELTS is must for getting student visa for germany from pakistan....


----------



## fishooX

I am not sure about it. The question is how did you manage to get admitted in an english program without the IELTS....cause it supposed to be for exactly that...students admission..!


----------

